# New Coral



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hello, I just picked up this coral any one know what it exactly is? It was listed as soft leather coral.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a dieing devils hand. How long have you had it?


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

1 Day


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

How long has the tank been set up? and what inhabitants are in there?


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

5-6 months, there is a clown, yellow tang, and ring eyes hawk fish, there is alos one mushroom and ricordia, misc snails and crabs (cleaners) and one large feather duster. I added the other corals last month some time and are doing great ill post pics in a bit.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

ok here are some pics
Full tank shot


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Large Feather duster


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

ring eyed hawk


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

anemone


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Other two corals


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

...


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

leathers can be funny like that my toadstool sometimes goes almost grey and looks like its going to die and then the next day its a picture of perfect health

i wouldn't worry about it i have spoken to people who have had leathers not show polyps for wks and then go back to normal behaviour


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah but keep an eye on it if it does die it can screw every coral in that tank. Pull it out and smell it. If it smells like death pitch it.


----------



## cruzeoc (Aug 30, 2004)

it looks fine to me they sometimes look as if there going to die but there shedding the bacteria that builds up on there skin if it's only a day old that is natural for soft coral to do give it time and make sure it's happy in the spot and feed it they can be fussy buggers mine was


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

how often should i be feeding it


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Nice Tank man.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

awesome looking tank!


----------



## cruzeoc (Aug 30, 2004)

well feed it when you feel like it about once a week should be fine get a turkey baster and direct feed it photoplankton


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

***Update***


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Looks like it coming back to life after putting it in my tank under some good lighting and that. What do you guys think?


----------



## Mike122019 (Feb 14, 2005)

Looks alot better now.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Yea thats what i was thinking


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks good to me, I never owned a leather coral though.


----------

